

How Egyptians Organized: Clever Web and Traditional Communcations - rubidium
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704132204576135882356532702.html

======
rst
tl;dr:

The protests have a core leadership group which has pulled off at least two
very clever feints. First, before Jan. 25th, they announced rallies at 20
sites within Cairo, to disperse the police; this allowed the rally at a 21st
site, discreetly organized over low-tech channels (paper and face to face) to
get all the way to Tahrir Square without much police opposition. Seeing that
on TV, in turn, helped get the really big crowds out to Tahrir Square a couple
of days later.

Much more recently, they pulled off a similar feint to establish a second
encampment. They announced a march on government TV headquarters; while the
army deployed to defend the TV station, a larger unannounced crowd marched on
the parliament building, and set up camp right in front.

